

Show HN: $29 one-time fee, self-hosted CRM system - telerim
http://zhen81.com/zhen-crm/

======
samspenc
Nice work! One question: you said introductory price of $29 - how long will
this introductory price last?

~~~
telerim
For a while. :) We'll update you when it goes higher, but right now, we're
still testing the waters...

